# Mutants and Masterminds: The Heroes of Freedom [Recruit, Check Waiting List]



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

Inspired by other games I play in on these boards, I am starting my own Mutants and Masterminds PbP game, set in Freedom City.

Currently, I am looking for a group of five to seven players who can post reliably, generally once every two days at the minimum.  If you have to stop posting for an extended period of time or you wish to quit, please let me know.

For those unfortunate enough to be unfamiliar with the Freedom City universe, Freedom City is a metropolis on the Eastern seaboard set in a mostly four color universe. Knowledge of the Freedom City campagin world is preferred, but not necessary. 

I use the standard Mutants and Masterminds rules, with a few changes. I use the Knockback rules option. Also, I've eliminated ramming attacks, and any Quirks must have specific rules effects as debilitating as the other Weaknesses. Characters will start at PL 10.

In addition to character sheets, please post your character's appearance, powers, background, and personality.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

*Player/Character List*

Victim/Sam
?/?
Tokiwong/Black Crane
Agamon/Chloro
ES2/The Man With No Name
Brother Shatterstone/Mind Mistress
Garyh/Wynter

Waiting List: Andrew D. Gable, Darth Ecks, Master Pugs, WhatKu, Mark Chance, Calinon


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 14, 2003)

sign me up.  Character coming soon


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2003)

I am here


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

Cool, nice to have you two aboard.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't forget me.  I have just the idea for a PC, I'll post him soon.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 14, 2003)

I want in on this game.  A PL 10, notta problem.  I've been wanting to play this game for so long.  

I'll work out a character concept idea I have.  

A question: Are you going to be using the optional rules in the FAQ about making skill points cost 1 Point to give us 2, or 3, skill points for use with skills?  

Here's a concept - he's this guy that was in the military, and served it well.  He was in it for ten years before they got this budget, and they did an experiment on him.  He was one of ten specially chosen soldiers for this experiment.  During the experiment, he went into a coma, and was in a coma for 5 years.  Therefore, they thought he was a failure and cast him aside.  Then he wakes up, with strange abilities, and no real memory of anything that happened to him previous to waking up, so his quirk, if acceptable, is that he has amnesia about who he really is, and what his life was like, but he has a bunch of skills (combat skills, knowledges on some things that he doesn't remember studying for) and some cool powers that he doesn't know how he got.  So, part of this character's concept is going to be self discovery, part of him is afraid of his past, and he may, and may not, be hunted by the military once they find out that their experiment was really a success (all the other test subjects died, or so they think) and they may want to retrieve him.

My character wouldn't know all this.  All he knows going into the game is that he recently woke up, lives on the streets, and has some cool powers and skills he doesn't remember getting.  At the time of this game, he would be 33 (joined the military at 18), and has no ties to his family.  He doesn't know if he got married or not, if he has children, things like that.  He doesn't know squat, but he can kick some butt.  

Also, the goal of the experiment, I don't know about that so that's up to you to decide.  I was thinking, though, that the experiment was them putting nanobots into his system, which caused his system to almost die, hence the coma, and it took 5 years for his body to fully adjust to the nanobots (I guess that would mean he's worth some money to them, nanobots would cost billions I bet).  

Now, I'm just trying to think what some cool powers would develop with the nanobots merging with his system.  

What do you all think?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2003)

*Concept:* Nothing firmed out yet, but thinking an agile martial artist, a street ninja, kind of thing, or maybe a modern wuxia fighter, with an enchanted blade, and awesome fighting ability, tied to some kind of magic amulet, that confers onto her the spirit of some ancient sword saint hero, her ancestor... of course she is nothing like the hero, and that brings ehr guardian spirit nothing but anguish and frustration, as he tries to make her into the hero he knows she can be


----------



## Agamon (Sep 14, 2003)

My concept is that of a human/plant hybrid.  He's a 'failed' experiment of Dr. Nathan Grovemont before he became The Green Man.  Before trying to develop his morphological stimulator, he tried splicing human genes with that of a plant in an attempt to create a 'plant person'  His experiments led to plants with brains that could think for themsleves.  Tests showed them to be more human than plant, and he considered the experiment a failure (though it eventually led to his transformation into The Green Man).  He destroyed all of the subjects before they became sentient enough for self-preservation, but he carelessly left one barely alive, and it eventually regained it's health.  

I'll expand on this tomorrow.


----------



## Victim (Sep 14, 2003)

Hmm.  I was thinking of an immortal dimensional wandering character.  However, my tenative, unfinished build seems like it would be rather similar to Toki's character in abilities.

Maybe I could play Captain Invisible, the super tough guy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2003)

Sign me up boss!  I'm a daily poster and have both M&M books.  

I'll work on the character tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## garyh (Sep 14, 2003)

I was planning on picking up M&M this week.  Can I get a spot? Still considering a concept...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 14, 2003)

I really shouldn't, but my desire to play Mutants and Masterminds has overridden my free will.  So I'm in.  But it's late now, I'll think on my character tomorrow.  If I'm in, of course.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 14, 2003)

If there is still room, I would like to be considered...don't have a concept yet, but I should be able to think of something.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

Sorry Andrew D. Gable and Darth Ecks, no more room. However, if people drop or decide they don't want to play, you have their spot.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> I want in on this game.  A PL 10, notta problem.  I've been wanting to play this game for so long.
> 
> I'll work out a character concept idea I have.
> 
> ...




Well, nanotechnology could do many things, from Regeneration to Super Abilities. One idea is to give yourself Sorcery, take an extra for no gestures or incantations, and use that to represent the diverse abilities of your nanites.

I also feel that casting aside some experiment is very cold and immoral for the US military, especially in the Freedom City universe. Would you mind if it was some other organization?

Also, I'm not using the optional skill point rules. 1:1 skill points, so it's usually more efficient to buy super abilities.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Sep 14, 2003)

Damn my eyes!!  I'm always a day behind on these sign ups...    Well, I guess third in line is better then not in line at all, I was considering making either an android with Absorption at max ranks (Making him nigh invulnerable) or the extremely charismatic rich boy with a bunch of gadgets and vehicles...  Suits of armour and jet plains and such...  I'll keep an eye open just in case THREE people drop out...  *Sigh*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 15, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> sign me up.  Character coming soon



I think I'll play the brick of the team.  Alter form Solid, Energy Field Fire, likes to grapple/fight hand to hand, basically strong, tough brick.  Name: Infernal.  More to come.


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 15, 2003)

If someone drops out, I would enjoy a spot.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 15, 2003)

Hammerhead, are we replacing a super-team, or will the Freedom League, Atom Family and Next-Gen still be around?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I also feel that casting aside some experiment is very cold and immoral for the US military, especially in the Freedom City universe. Would you mind if it was some other organization?




D'oh!  Okay I'll come up with something else too…  That is okay cause my first idea would work better in a marvel universe M&M game.  I do have a back up plan but I'm not so sure it's a really good one.  If someone wants to toss me a "simple' starting point of an idea I would be interested.  I'm off tomorrow and the wife is out of town so I have plenty of time to do a write up then.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Sure, ya can change it from the military.  Afterall, he has amnesia from beyond a month ago (if that works for the game?).  I think amnesia could work for a disadvantage quirk.  

I'll think about some different concepts and come up with something cool.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 15, 2003)

*Chloro* 

Real Name: N/A

*Description:*
Sex: N/A
Age: 3
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 262 lbs.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Mossy Green
Identity: Public

*Abilities:*
STR: 14 (+2 [w/Sup-Str: +9])
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 20 (+5)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHR: 8 (-1)
[PP = 16]

*Saves:*
Damage +7
Fortitude +5
Reflex +1
Will +1

*Attacks:*
Base +4 [12 PP]
Melee +6
Ranged +5
Mental +5

*Defense:*
Base +5 [10 PP]
Defense 17
Flat Footed 16
Mental 17

Initiative +1
Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30

*Skills:*
Bluff: -6(-5)
Concentration: 2(1)
Diplomacy: -6(-5)
Listen: 3(2)
Science (Botany): 4(4)
Sense Motive -4(-5)
Spot: 3(2)
Survival: 7(6)
[PP = 15]

*Feats:*
Endurance
Power Attack
Takedown Attack
Toughness
[PP=8]

*Powers: *
_Plant Control +10 [mutation]_
_extra: Plant Sense
_extra: Plant Stride
_extra: Regeneration
_extra: Poison Touch (Drain)
___extra: Slow Recovery
___flaw: Limited - Strength Only
_Super-Strength +7 [mutation]_
_extra: Protection
___extra: Immunity (Cold, Exhaustion, Starvation, Suffocation)
_extra: Immovability
___flaw: Limited: On earth/ground only
_extra: Absorbtion +3
___flaw: Limited - Light Energy Only (Converts to Healing)
[PP=109]

*Weaknesses:*
Naive
Disturbing
[PP= -20]

[Total PP spent = 150]

*Background*
Dr. Nathan Grovemont, the botonist, environmentlist, and intelligent but generally unstable person that would eventually become the being known as The Green Man, made many forays into experimenting with plant genetics.  During one such test, he attempted to splice human and plant genes together to create a mobile plant person.  The process was a success, perhaps too much so, as the human/plant hybrids developed brain tissue that would make them capable of thought on level with humans.  Wanting an army of subversive creatures to help him create his eco-balance, he considered the process a failure.  Enraged over this failure, he destroyed all seven of the growing hybrids before they were able to awaken.  Or so he thought.

One of the hybrids survived it's attemped destruction.  It laid dorment for many months in Wharton State Forest, recovering from the damage and finishing its development.  When it finally awoke, it was the size of an adult human.  It was aware of its surroundings, but had no experiences; it's mind was the equivilant to that of a newborn baby.

It stayed in the forest, not wandering much at frist, and not nowing there was anything outside of the forest.  Though it initially scared the animal inhabitants of the forest, many of them soon equated its quiet demeanor and non-hostile nature as just another part of the landscape.

Eventually, it began to wander far from where it had laid and eventually emerged in Freedom City.  What he saw frightened him at first, but he soon found courage and, curious about the city and its inhabitants, began to wander the streets.  People stared or moved away from his approach, unsure whether it was a new super-villian or monster, and many people called the police, the Freedom League and the Atom Family to report him.  The Atom Family arrived on the scene, and realizing he wasn't a threat, they brought him to ASTRO labs, where Dr. Michael Young and a team of botanists attempted to discover what it was.  The scientists named him Chloro, and when Dr. Young discovered Chloro was a genetically engineered human/plant hybrid, he took him in in an attempt to teach him and find out how intelligent it was.

Almost a year has past since then, and Chloro has quite quickly learned to speak and otherwise function in human society.  He's become quite curious about plants and has insisted on watching and helping the botanists in their research.  He looks to Dr. Young as a sort of father figure, and knows nothing of how or where he was created.

*Appearence*
Chloro is over 6 feet tall, and has grown rather steadily for from 5 and a half feet in the past year.  He's also rather heavy at 262 lbs, another number that has grown from roughly 200 lbs.  His 'skin' is a bark-like substance that is flexable and green around the joints, but quite hard and wood-like otherwise.  His eyes are green and has a mossy-type substance on his head that passes for hair, but is actually helpful in the photosynthesis process that gives him nourishment.  When standing in one spot on bare earth, tiny roots grow from his feet and into the ground, giving him stability and collecting nutrients from the soil.  The roots are either quickly retract when he moves again, or, if there's no time to retract them, he can rip free of them painlessly.  Chloro unsually doesn't wear any clothing, as he finds them uncomfortable, they tear easily on his body, and he has no real need to wear anything.

*Personality*
Chloro is an emotional void.  He can show content and has on occasion shown some signs of anger and disappointment, but is otherwise quite stoic.  Humor is completely lost on him.  He might understand a joke, but you'll see him laugh at it.  He is often quite calm and thoughtful, and never rushes to make a rash decision or move.  It took him a long time to understand why humans rush all the time, though he still sometimes forgets this, infuriating those around him that are impatient or on a schedule.  And though he understands opinion and personal choice, and sometimes exhibits them, he prefers to stick with what is logical rather than form an opinion.  Slow to make friends, when he does, he's loyal to them for life.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 15, 2003)

*Infernal* 

Real Name: Mike Masterson

*Description:*
Sex: Male
Age: 20
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 265 lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black and cut close, military style
Identity: Public

*Abilities:*
STR: 20 (+5 [w/Sup-Str: +15])
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 20 (+5)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHR: 10 (+0)
[PP = 24]

*Saves:*
Damage +7
Fortitude +5
Reflex +1
Will +1

*Attacks:*
Base +7 [21 PP]
Melee +12
Ranged +8
Mental +8

*Defense:*
Base +6 [12 PP]
Defense 17
Flat Footed 16
Mental 17

Initiative +1
Hero Points: 5
Speed: 30

*Skills:*
Listen: 4(3)
Spot: 3(2)
[PP = 5]

*Feats:*
Toughness
Choke Hold
Improved Grapple
Improved Pin
Power Attack
Takedown Attack
Improved Takedown Attack
Rapid Takedown
Immunities: Suffocation, Starvation, Cold, Heat, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Electricity, Radiation
[PP=16]

*Powers:*
_Alternate Form Solid (Stone)+10 [mutation]_
_flaw: permanent
_extra: Protection
_extra: Immunities
_extra: Super Strength
___extra: Thunderclap
___extra: Shockwave
___power stunt: Lethal
_Energy Field: Fire +10 [mutation]_
[PP=82]

*Weakness:*
Disturbing
[PP= -10]

[Total PP spent = 150]

(Background/Description coming soon)


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2003)

All of the other super teams will be around. However, the Atom Family is usually off exploring, the Next Gen spends most of their time in class, and the Freedom League often handles issues outside Freedom City.

Aust Meliamne, your character looks good. However, instead of two Attack Focuses, why not just one point of base attack?

Agamon, your character looks nice too.

Seems like we have two good brick-type characters finished. (Well, at least their character sheets.)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 15, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Aust Meliamne, your character looks good. However, instead of two Attack Focuses, why not just one point of base attack?



You mean drop my attack focus feats, freeing up 4pp and add 1 BAB for 3pp leaving 1pp left over?  If that's what you mean, that's not a bad idea.  I'll check into that when I get home to my books.  
If that's not what you mean, then I'm afraid I'm 

Also, I would not be opposed to playing another nich, like speedster, enegy blaster, misc dude, etc. to round out the team instead of having 2 bricks.  What niches are you other players thinking of filling?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I mean.

Play whatever you want; this isn't D&D, where you need to have certain classes to work at full effectiveness. Besides, Agamon's character isn't a full brick; he only has 7 points of Super Strength and a variety of plant related powers.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 15, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I mean.
> 
> Play whatever you want; this isn't D&D, where you need to have certain classes to work at full effectiveness. Besides, Agamon's character isn't a full brick; he only has 7 points of Super Strength and a variety of plant related powers.



Cool.  I'll look over my options when I get back home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm leaning towards a more mental expect I guess sort of a "Professor X, Jean Grey"ish clone.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Okay, here's my character.  Check the math on the powers to make sure I got it all correct.  This is a guy who has powers based on the fact that nanobots have molded in with his body and has provided him with some, rather, abnormal powers (at least by human standards)  

Name: ?? (having amnesia kinda makes this one really hard)
PL: 10

Str: 18 +4   8 pts     
Dex: 14 +2  4 pts
Con: 20 +5  10 pts
Int: 10  +0  0 pts
Wis:  20 +5 10 pts
Cha: 10 +0  0 pts

Fort: +5
Damage: +10 (in Steel form, he also has 5 levels of Protection). 
Ref: +2
Will: +10

Weakness: 
Amnesia (-10 pp)
Vulnerable to Electricity (-10pp)

Base Attack: +7 (total points 21)
   melee attack: +11
   ranged attack: +9
Base Defense: +5 (total points 10)
   total defense: 17
   flat-footed: 15
   touch: 17
   mental: 20
Possible Attacks: (Damage save) normal/steel form
   Punch: Damage DC 19/24 
   Shifted Blades: Damage DC 24/29
        ---> Base 15, +4 normal Strength, +5 Blades, +5 Super-Strength in steel form.

Skills: bonus/points (total points 11)
Spot +9/4
Survival +9/4
Jump +6/2
Concentration +6/1

Feats: (total points 16)
Instant Stand
Immunity - Aging, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation.

Powers:
_Amazing Save: Damage rank 5_ 
   extra: Will 

_Regeneration rank 10_ 
   extra: regrow 

_Shapeshift rank 5_ 
   extra: weapons/blades

_Alternate Form - Steel rank 5_ 
   included: Super Strength 5
   included: Protection 5

_total pp: 80_ 

Powers Overview: 
I figured that the nanobots would have molded into him on a molecular level, enhancing his body in ways that make him immune to most natural forms of death.  Basically, he doesn't need to eat, sleep, or even breath, but he does anyways because he doesn't realize that his body has adapted in such a way.  Old habits die hard sometimes.  He has super fast regeneration, capable of healing damage at amazing rates.  He is able to morph his body into other shapes, but as long as they are of a similar size, and he is learning that he can alter his body to form a vareity of blades and pointy objects.  The nanobots have also made him harder to hurt in the first place, and also helps protect his mind against mental effects.  The latest thing he has learned is that he can physically change his body into living steel, which enhances his strength and provides him with even greater protection.

Also known to him is the fact that he has amnesia, so he doesn't know his name, why he has these powers, what he's supposed to do with them, etc, this is practically total amnesia and he's been living on the streets.  What he doesn't know is that, despite all these great gifts he has, he is vulnerable to electricity.  The nanobots, being a rather sophisticated form of technology, have this inherent weakness, and he has it also.  To him, if he was blasted with a heavy, heavy dose of electricity, it would feel as if his body was kind of short circuiting.  

Right now, he's wondering the streets of Freedom City.  Sometimes he saves a person or two when he sees that they can't take care of themselves, and because he's been doing this in the more bad part of town for the last month or two, the media is now publishing stories of a 'street walker' that is taking back the streets.  This character has no knowledge of what the media is calling him, pays no attention to it (or hasn't run across it), but right now he's just trying to figure out what he is.  Part of him thinks he's a freak, part of him thinks he's a god, and part of him just wants to die.  The majority of him wants to find out why he's this way, but he doesn't know how to go about doing this.

His personality: he's a loner right now, but that's cuz no one will really talk to him.  He's afraid to approach others because of his amnesia, but deep down he wants to know others.  He's perceptive and his grey eyes are always on the constant lookout for trouble, and he's willing to help others like him defend themselves against the more criminally minded folks of Freedom City.  

His description: He's about 6'9" tall (the nanobots increased his size dramatically) and looks like he weighs 300 pounds of solid muscle.  His skin has a grey tone to it, in bright lights it looks albino, and his eyes are solid grey, no pupils, and he tends to wear sunglasses to hide this from others.  His clothes are ragged for now, dirty, and he hasn't taken a bath in a month.  His hair, brown, has slight grey streaks in it, runs down past his shoulders.  He has a mustache, also greying.  From just looks alone he looks like he is about 40 years old, maybe a little older.  

Current habits: Lately, over the last week, he's been hiding out in the Freedom City park (I'm assuming there's a park in Freedom City, all great cities have one), sleeping in bushes to hide from patrols.  He doesn't know why he's here, but he kind of feels as if something else is here that may help him...either that, or he's paranoid, and that's crossed his mind also.


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm probably going with an electrical blaster/manipulator. I just have to figure out which things I can stunt, and which I can buy as extras.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 15, 2003)

If you do Energy Control - Electricity, you automatically can generate your own electricity, unless you take a flaw, and you automatically get Energy Blast - electricity with that power.  Also, in the Energy Control description, where it says energy blast is a power stunt, that's an error and should be a extra for the overall power.  

I have an electricity control mutant in my home game.  Electricity is so much fun sometimes.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't plan on making a brick, it just sort of happened that way.  I'm going to make a minor change however, I think, making him a bit less strong.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 16, 2003)

So, like, do we have 3 brick like characters, including mine?  I wasn't going for a brick either, it just sort of worked out that way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

ES2-cool character, another brick type guy.  Reminds me of T1000 or Razor.

Can you think of any in-game specific effects of your Amnesia?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

Geez, why worry about having so many bricks? It's no big deal, most of them don't have full Super Strength anyway. Heck, look at all the bricks or brick-like characters in the Ultimates 1-6: The Hulk, Giant Man, Thor (part Brick, part Energy Blaster, just goes to show how cheesy Mighty Ranged Attacks are), Iron Man (from power suit, plus a bunch of other goodies), and Captain America (he's kind of super strong and super tough).


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 16, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> If you do Energy Control - Electricity, you automatically can generate your own electricity, unless you take a flaw, and you automatically get Energy Blast - electricity with that power.  Also, in the Energy Control description, where it says energy blast is a power stunt, that's an error and should be a extra for the overall power.
> 
> I have an electricity control mutant in my home game.  Electricity is so much fun sometimes.



Actually, in the errata, with electricity control, you can conduct electricity with a Damage bonus up to your power rank harmlessly through your body and any conductive material (such as water or metal) that you are touching. Anyone touching you or the material (up to Normal range) must make a Damage save to avoid the electricity’s Damage bonus.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> ES2-cool character, another brick type guy.  Reminds me of T1000 or Razor.
> 
> Can you think of any in-game specific effects of your Amnesia?




Whatever amnesia could possible do I guess...he could have bad nightmares sometimes due to past events trying to come back...he could have somebody who recognizes him and claims he did something but he won't remember...he could be hunted by the organization that preformed the experiment, whatever crackpot organization that was that caused him to become so cool...   

Whatever you pretty much want to happen due to complete memory loss...there's a lot you can do with it.  

Are you going to create a specific R Gallery for the characters soon?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Geez, why worry about having so many bricks? It's no big deal, most of them don't have full Super Strength anyway. Heck, look at all the bricks or brick-like characters in the Ultimates 1-6: The Hulk, Giant Man, Thor (part Brick, part Energy Blaster, just goes to show how cheesy Mighty Ranged Attacks are), Iron Man (from power suit, plus a bunch of other goodies), and Captain America (he's kind of super strong and super tough).




I didn't make the change so much because I wanted to be less brick-like, just to leave room for growth (he's a plant, after all ) and to incorperate the fact that he's spent a long time with a bunch of botanists, and that some of their knowledge rubbed off.

A bunch of ass-kickers sounds like fun to me.   But, there is something to said about having diversity.  One psychic opponent, and we're toast


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

Well my character is all mental for the most part... professor x or jean gray like.

Sorry it's taking so long as this is my first time making a character...  but I'm almost done! 

who's the leader of this "group"?  I would rather not be but I don't see anyone taking the leadership feet?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think I will be leader at the beginning.    I doubt all of ya want to follow the lead of somebody who doesn't know his own name.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sigh* I guess I pretty much screwed up on my character...  As I said I'm pretty new and didn't realize I need to pay for the extras...  

Now I've read that I do and it's talking this costs more but this drops the price by one...

Anywho, not sure when I'll get to fix it as I have days the next two days (12 hour work day each day)


If someone knows how the extra cost works please let me know...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

nevermind, I read it a few more times and it make sense now...  sorry for the even longer delay.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

post later today


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

My guy's sure not leader.  He's only 3 years old.


----------



## garyh (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll be picking up the book Tuesday and starting on a PC then.  I'm thinking speed and/or psychoportation powers.  Basically, mobility would be his schtick.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

Hammerhead, hey I would like to get a hold of you offline so I can show you my concept in private but your email is blocked.  I doubt I can chat when your awake tomorrow so if you could email me at:
ftn4life@earthlink.net

I would appreciate it  as I'm an as I wrote the email before it I looked for your address. *LOL*


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

*Black Crane*
*Jet Long
PL 10
Concept:* Teen turned hero via enchanted Amulet granting him Kung Fu Wuxia powers

*Abilities (27 points)*
Strength 14
Dexterity 20
Constitution 14
Intelligence 13
Wisdom 14
Charisma 12

*Combat Abilities (39 points)*
Base Attack Bonus: +7
Base Defense: +9
Initiative:  +19
Defense: 35
Flat-Footed Defense: 19
Melee Attack: +12 (+12 L/S, Strike)
Ranged Attack: +12
Damage Save: +4/+17 Evasion
Fortitude Save: +2
Reflex Save: +15
Will Save: +2 (Mental Protection +10)
Move: 30 feet/50 feet leap

*Skills (2 points)*
Acrobatics (1) +16
Balance (1) +16

*Feats (4 points, 16 points Device Feats, 20 points total)*
All-Out Attack*
Attack Finesse*
Blind-Fight*
Dodge*
Evasion*
Expertise*
Improved Disarm*
Improved Grapple*
Improved Initiative
Improved Trip*
Instant Stand
Move-By-Attack*
Quick Draw*
Rapid Strike*
Sidekick*
Stunning Attack*
Toughness*
Throwing Mastery*

* All have the Device Flaw, attached to the Magical Amulet

*Powers*
Magic Amulet of the Sword-Saint: Super-Dexterity +10; (Extras- Strike, Leaping, Bouncing, Mental Protection; Stunts- Dual Damage; Flaws- Device); 6pp; 62 points; Source- Magic

*Background:* Youth, action, and kung-fu.  Those are the signature characteristics of Jet Long, the hero known as Black Crane.  18 year old College Student, trying to make it through school working as a Chinese Food Delivery boy, riding his bike to and from work.  With a dream to have a degree in something, just has not figured that part out yet.  But all the while getting drug into crazy adventures because of an amulet his Uncle bequeathed to him, upon his death.

He is a pretty normal guy, with an incorporeal spirit as a constant and annoying companion.  Ruining his chances with women, not that he had any chances, always trying to make him do the right thing, and act like a proper hero.  Of course the spirit is a little out of date, but he tries.  The spirit is that of the original Black Crane, an ancient warrior who fought for justice.  And then died, and got his soul tied to this amulet to aid others in the battle against evil and chaos.  Sadly he only has Jet Long to work with, and he isn’t exactly up to Black Crane’s standards.

*CHANGE:*_ Dropped Combat Sense_


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice character, Tokiwong.

A couple of questions, however. First, your Damage Save with Evasion is +17; however, you only have +5 Dex and +10 Super Dex. Did you forget Lightning Reflexes? Also, how does your Amulet cost 62? I count Super Dex, Leaping with an extra, Strike, Mental Protection, and Combat Sense. Isn't that 7 effects? (1 base +3 Super Dex +1 Leaping+Bouncing +1 Strike +1 Mental Protection +1 Combat Sense -1 Device=7pp per level, right?)

Also, will you design your sidekick or do you want me to try?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

Toughness applies to all damage saves 

And you may be right, I can never get the hang of the stacking stuff for powers drop *Combat Sense*, and we should be good to go


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

You can create the sidekick if you like ti does not bother me either way


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'll be picking up the book Tuesday and starting on a PC then.  I'm thinking speed and/or psychoportation powers.  Basically, mobility would be his schtick.



Sounds good to me garyh, besides if you don't get to book till today maybe I'm not running as far behind as I thought I was.   

So everyone knows what’s been going on with mine my concept has been emailed...  I need to fix my powers and flush out my background/origin some.  Hopefully I can knock it all out tonight. 

I do have a few questions if someone can help me out as I've not had much luck on the M&M message board.

If you take a flaw you get 10 points back to spend on character development correct?

Say you take ESP, 5 ranks, with the limitation of sight only, it would basically be a complete wash, 10 PP for the power and ranks, and -10 for the limitation.

Now what if you take a "extra", that's also a power, and you want to give it a limitation, do you get the 10 points back on it also?

I'm thinking yes or it would never be worth it to take extras but I'm not sure to be honest...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me garyh, besides if you don't get to book till today maybe I'm not running as far behind as I thought I was.
> 
> So everyone knows what’s been going on with mine my concept has been emailed...  I need to fix my powers and flush out my background/origin some.  Hopefully I can knock it all out tonight.
> 
> ...



The way I look at it so I don't get confused, i start with the base power, ESP costing 2pp per rank, then I apply any flaws I want, say sight only, at -1pp per rank, then I apply any extras I want, say Interdimensional, at +1pp per rank, for a total pp cost per rank of 2 pp (2pp base power -1 for flaw +1 for extra).  Then using that adjusted cost (after all flaws and extras) I buy however many ranks I want up to my power level.

So, no a flaw doesn't necessarily give you a flat -10 points and an extra doesn't cost a flat +10 points.  Flaws lower the cost per rank of a power by 1 per flaw, and extras raise the cost per rank of a power by 1 per extra (except in the case of other powers as extras.  In that case, the base power is adjusted up by a number equal to the extra'ed power minus 1 [for example, adding Super Wisdom to ESP would modify ESP up by 2pp per rank {3pp base for Super Wisdom -1 for being an extra} instead of the normal +1 for typical extras])

I hope I made sense, but probably just confused you more.  
Email me at Aust@nc.rr.com if you need any help.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2003)

No I think that makes sense...  I have my books here at work but can't get into them right now...  

So to limit my confusion, what gives the -10 PP back?  (besides a flaw at 10 power levels)


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2003)

Triple post.


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2003)

A weakness gives back 10 pp regardless of power level.  Weaknesses are applied to the character as a whole.  For example, ES2's weakness makes him vulnerable to Electrical attacks.  However his nanites alter his body to make it super tough, it's still loaded with the eletrically vulnerable nanites.  

A flaw reduces the cost of a specific power.  For example, Tokiwong's mystical amulet contains a bunch of fighting powers.  The Device flaw reduces the cost of his main power group (the Strike + Super Dex + Leaping + Combat Sense + etc thing) by 1 point per rank.  He has 10 ranks of the power, so it also saved him 10 points.  Then, he also applied the Device flaw to a bunch of feats too.  Feats normally cost 2 points (the same as 1 rank in a power) and the Device flaw reduces the cost of each feat by 1, so he spends 1 point per feat tied to the amulet.


Essentially, flaws are tied to a specific power.  The value of the flaw depends on the rank in the power.  Weaknesses are a problem for a character as whole.


----------



## Victim (Sep 16, 2003)

I checked in another window before resending, and look at what happens.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 16, 2003)

any weakness you take gives another 10 pp to spend on character creation, that's about it.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

Infernal has been updated with suggestions from Hammerhead.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> Triple post.



Victim, don't stress it, your "posts" where most helpful for me!


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

There, Chloro is done.  Considering my own personality, this dude's going to be a huge RP challenge.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool. Chloro reminds me of an Ent 

What exactly does he look like? A big bush, tree, the Green Man?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

I was thinking more of the swamp thing, showing my age and all...


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

None of the above.  He's humaniod in shape, more-so than The Green Man or Swamp Thing, but he's covered in bark and wood.  It's hard away from the joints, but it's more flexable and green around the joints, so it almost looks like armor.  His head, shoulders and the foreside of his arms are covered in a thin, green mossy substance.

Of the 7 subjects, he was crossed with an oak tree, the others were crossed with flowers, shrubs, even moss and algae.  But they were all destroyed...I think...


----------



## garyh (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got the book, and am now torn between a mobilty guy or some sort of energy blaster, or even some fusion of the two.

Hey, maybe I could call my guy Fusion and have nuclear-based powers! 

Any ideas?  Can we get a list of all the current heroes and power emphases?


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

My guy ----

Name is ?? (he has amnesia)

From basic labels I guess he would be a brick...he can shapeshift and morph his body into many blades, he has mega regeneration, and can turn to steel...so, he's kinda like a cross between the t-1000 from T2 and Collosus if you want to give him some popular characters to go by.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

Removed for clarity


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, a girl that becomes a dominatrix... 

so, we gots us a amnesiac, a multiple personality disorder, a plant, and a kung fu wanna be...  this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Wow, a girl that becomes a dominatrix...




Is that good or bad...?  Please be honest.


----------



## garyh (Sep 17, 2003)

Interesting PC, Brother Shatterstone!  Mistress Mind recieves the Moderator seal of approval.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's unique, and that, IMHO, is always a good thing.  It's something I never would have thought of, but I can definately see it in a comic book (not Marvel), but definately possible...  

I say go with it, I got no problem with it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

t's just a "strong"  female role model, she could have easy have been Hillary Rodham Clinton, or Princess Dianna (well not the last as marvel beat me too it.)



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> Interesting PC, Brother Shatterstone!  Mistress Mind recieves the Moderator seal of approval.



Awesome, thanks boss!



			
				ES2 said:
			
		

> It's unique, and that, IMHO, is always a good thing.  It's something I never would have thought of, but I can definately see it in a comic book (not Marvel), but definately possible...
> 
> I say go with it, I got no problem with it.



Cool! Thank you! I was rather worried how everyone would take it...  As for mavel, maybe the MAX line but I still doubt marvel would do it... DC/Vertigo maybe but who knows.

Bottom line is marvel is loyal to money and DC is loyal to their characters.  (minus one or two stories from the mid 90’s)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, seeing as she's not actually a dominatrix, I don't see a problem.  (If she was, we'd need to move this game over to Nutkinland, methinks )

(her damage save is +3, btw)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Wow, a girl that becomes a dominatrix...
> 
> so, we gots us a amnesiac, a multiple personality disorder, a plant, and a kung fu wanna be...  this is gonna be fun.



 Kung Fu wannabe...

think of Jet Long as a Kung Fu fighting Peter Parker, just as agile, witty and smart, but just as hopeless


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Wow, a girl that becomes a dominatrix...
> 
> so, we gots us a amnesiac, a multiple personality disorder, a plant, and a kung fu wanna be...  this is gonna be fun.



 hey, don't forget the big rocky fire dude


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Powers  [72]
> *Force Field:* 5 Ranks [15 PP]
> Invisible
> Mental Shield



Here is some info from the errata that may affect your force field power:
P. 72: FORCE FIELD
Change “a Damage save bonus” in the first sentence to “Protection.” Add:
“Choose one of the below extras as a free power enhancement.”
Under Mental Shield change the text to read: “Your force field provides
Mental Protection (p. 75) equal to its rank.”

also, I remember seeing on the green ronin forums that Steve forgot to add to that errata that force field costs 2pp per rank, but you get to select 1 free extra to use with the power (and still pay only 2pp per rank, thus free extra  ).  Victim, do you remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

You are correct. Force Field costs 2pp, gives you sustained protection, and one free extra.

Good character. You know, from a strictly min/max point of view, you could easily combine several of your powers, making them extras of each other. For example:

Telekinesis +5 (Extras: Energy Blast, Flight, Force Field, Invisible, Mental Protection; Cost: 6pp), saving you 5 points.

You could also buy Mental Blast as an extra on Telepathy, or combine all of your powers into one big list of effects, but that can get a little complicated.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

Aust Meliamne: You bought the Immunities Extra for Alternate Form. Alternate Form of any type automatically comes with the Immunity Extra. Look just below the power name, but before any of the forms. That should save you another ten points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You are correct. Force Field costs 2pp, gives you sustained protection, and one free extra.




Goctha, I'll hunt down this "errata", guessing its onthe M&M website, and get my charcter compley updated.  I guess I should have looked in the first place.  I'm not sure if this will change the cost of my abilty but I will see.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Good character. You know, from a strictly min/max point of view, you could easily combine several of your powers, making them extras of each other



Yeah I know... but the book sort of suggested not to put all your eggs in one basket as if you got hit by a "drain" you would lose all of your powers and not just some of them, but to be honest how often does that happen?

I also have Identity Change feet, and the Transformation Weakness cause I wanted her to have some control over her change, but also have the chance to "hulk out" if threatened.  Plus it seems like a good way to show that the "Mistress Min" persona causes a physical change upon Alicia.  (Note separate appearance stats)  I haven't decided the true reason for this other than Mind over body" type thing.  

Comments, questions, concerns?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

I get to be the hopeless college student, hey Hammerhead, for a simple rogues gallery I am thinking otuside of the spirit of Black Crane, a local girl, he knows at the school, he wants to date but is with someone else kind of thing, and his elderly mother, as far as on the more super side, not sure, any suggestions?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Aust Meliamne: You bought the Immunities Extra for Alternate Form. Alternate Form of any type automatically comes with the Immunity Extra. Look just below the power name, but before any of the forms. That should save you another ten points.



Really I just listed Immunities as an extra; I took them as free and didn't factor in the cost.


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I know... but the book sort of suggested not to put all your eggs in one basket as if you got hit by a "drain" you would lose all of your powers and not just some of them, but to be honest how often does that happen?




This is true.  However, there's a another factor to consider.  You need extras on Drain in order to effect really big powers.  There's very little chance* that anyone has drain with enough of that extra to effect a single 10/rank or so mega power.  So while combining powers puts them in one basket against drains, it's easier to defend that one basket.

*Having said that, I'm sure I've doomed us all to repeated encounters with Dr. Drain who's based around a Drain + Area, affects all powers, affects all physical attributes, ranged, +8 power size.  Maybe it has lame flaws like Obvious, Device, and Tiring to reduce the cost.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Goctha, I'll hunt down this "errata", guessing its onthe M&M website, and get my charcter compley updated.  I guess I should have looked in the first place.  I'm not sure if this will change the cost of my abilty but I will see.



*Here is the link* to the errata.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *Here is the link* to the errata.



Awesome!  Thanks man!   I read a little about it just now and will read more in an hour or so when it finally slows down...

I like the Skill Point cost, I know it was addressed earlier but I don't remember the answer...  I wanted more Skill points for my background skills for my character but was stretch pretty thing with what I did take.  So are we doing 1:1 or 2:1 on the Skill points?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 17, 2003)

i believe he said 1:1 skills


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2003)

I've figured out my PC...

Wynter, a mutant with the ability to control wind, ice, and cold (picture if Storm and Iceman had a kid  ).  She's another college student, also.

I'll try to get her stated Thursday.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I've figured out my PC...
> 
> Wynter, a mutant with the ability to control wind, ice, and cold (picture if Storm and Iceman had a kid  ).  She's another college student, also.
> 
> I'll try to get her stated Thursday.



Grahy, sounds like an awesome idea man.   Did you make the unform or is that from someone else?


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Grahy, sounds like an awesome idea man.   Did you make the unform or is that from someone else?




Thanks, Bro!  As for the uniform, I created it, but using the amazing Hero Machine.  So, it's my original creation using someone else's software.  

EDIT:  Oh, and then I slapped it in Photoshop to get the "cold" effect around Wynter.  That's not in Hero Machine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Thanks, Bro!  As for the uniform, I created it, but using the amazing Hero Machine.  So, it's my original creation using someone else's software.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh, and then I slapped it in Photoshop to get the "cold" effect around Wynter.  That's not in Hero Machine.



_shatterstone ponders rather or not he should make a costume for "Misstress Mind" but decides that Morrus' Grandmother couldn't handle it._


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> _shatterstone ponders rather or not he should make a costume for "Misstress Mind" but decides that Morrus' Grandmother couldn't handle it._




I don't think it'd be a problem if you posted a Mistress Mind pic.  She'd be no more scandalous than a million "chicks in chainmail" we've all seen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> I don't think it'd be a problem if you posted a Mistress Mind pic.  She'd be no more scandalous than a million "chicks in chainmail" we've all seen.



Well I do it when I get home tonight then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You are correct. Force Field costs 2pp, gives you sustained protection, and one free extra.



I'm not seeing where the cost went up...    the description is on page two of the Errata and theirs the info for the free extra and a change in how the protection works but that it.  *Confused*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> i believe he said 1:1 skills




Indeed he did, found it the second time threw the thread.  I hate feeling that I'm shot chasing my chatterers background but oh well if theirs something that need perform: violin or perform: singing where screwed anyway.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing where the cost went up...    the description is on page two of the Errata and theirs the info for the free extra and a change in how the protection works but that it.  *Confused*



I think Steve said they forgot to include it in the errata, but that it should be in there.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

just curious about force field...does it protect against melee attacks, or just ranged attacks?  Plus, what's the net difference between providing a Damage save bonus and providing Protection?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> I think Steve said they forgot to include it in the errata, but that it should be in there.



I asuming your right as a PP1 with one Extra and a PP2 with a free extra are the same cost, at least for the most part.  

Someone went and ask at the M&M board, anyone want to take credit for this?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

yeah, that was me.  I figured someone there might remember from the old boards, but it isn't looking like it.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> just curious about force field...does it protect against melee attacks, or just ranged attacks?  Plus, what's the net difference between providing a Damage save bonus and providing Protection?



It's basically the same, but protection lessens the damage you have to save against (for example, energy blast fire +10 vs. protection +8: without protection you're saving against DC 25 [15 base +10 from energy blast] and with protection the save would be 17 [15 base +10 from energy blast -8 from protection]), and if it lessens it to below zero, you automatically succeed at your damage save and are not effected by the power.  Oh, and force field protects against both ranged and melee attacks (unless you add a flaw to remove one or the other).


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing where the cost went up...    the description is on page two of the Errata and theirs the info for the free extra and a change in how the protection works but that it.  *Confused*



This is quoted from the old MnM boards:







> Force Field is supposed to be 2 points per rank, not 1. I accidentally left it off the errata. We'll get it in there soon.
> 
> Leaping should be 1 pp. I had a note to change the cost in my internal errata (which consists of minor layout changes that don't effect game play). For some reason, it missed the main errata, too. We'll get them in there lickety split.
> 
> ...




*Here is the link* to the thread from the old MnM boards with that quote, for those of you that are interested.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Aust Meliamne, for the handly FF info.

The real difference between Protection and Amazing Save is that Protection blocks all attacks with a damage bonus less than it's power level (so if you Protection +5, and you're hit with a pistol for +3L, you take no damage), and Amazing Save does not.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 18, 2003)

That's cool...I'm understanding it all right now.  And to think I understand how the HERO system works more, go figure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool, never doubted you guys for a secound...


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2003)

Sam Brennan

Sam is a college student transfering to HIT.  He's of average height with a slender build and sandy blond hair.  He enjoys taking risks.

Now it's homework unfortunately.  I'll try to finish up my background tommorrow.


STR 10
DEX 18
CON 14
INT 16
WIS 10
CHA 16

Spd 30 (50)
Ini +8 (4 dex, 4 feat)
Att +6 (+6 melee) (+10 ranged)
Def 20 (+4 dex, +6 base)

Dmg. +2 (FF 10)
Ref: +4
Fort: +2
Will: +0 (10 MP)

Point Blank shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Heroic Surge, Hero's Luck x 2, Aerial Combat, Improved Initiative, Surprise Strike, Leadership, Talented: Computers and Repair, Skill Focus: Climb, Detect: electricity

Computers: 1 +6 (+16)
Repair: 1 +6
Science: Electronics: 1 +4
Climb: 1 +4

Powers:

Electro-manipulation +10:

Energy Control: Electricity, Energy Blast, Force Field (Mental), Datalink, Flight
PS: Animation - objects powered or controled by electronics
PS: Drain +ranged, - electricity related effects
PS: stun or lethal damage


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

[just kidding] Gah!  What's with all the college students!?  It's called _roleplaying_, people! [/just kidding]


----------



## ES2 (Sep 19, 2003)

side note: Agamon, your Project D. MnM game is awesome to read and the characters in that game are pretty cool.  :end side note:

So, about when would you all say this game will begin?  

If we end up playing long enough to actually gain a level, which I don't know how long that will be, I am going to get an extra to my shapeshifting, which I should have gotten to begin with, and it will be elongation...or, can I alter my character a bit and add it in right now?

I think it will be cool to just shape my arms into swords that are barbed, then shoot them at someone, and yell "Come Over Here."     Couldn't resist.


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> [just kidding] Gah!  What's with all the college students!?  It's called _roleplaying_, people! [/just kidding]




College students are old enough to have some freedom of movement, but still young enough not to have too many responsibilities.  So it's easy to "adventure" with them.

The game will probably start up by the beginning of next week.


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2003)

*Frigid...*

*Character Hero Name: *Wynter
*Character Real Identity: *Kathleen Maxwell (Secret)
*Occupation: * Student (Freedom College)

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 21                              
*Height:* 5’4
*Weight:* 100
*Eyes:* Pale blue               
*Hair:* Brown

*Power Level :*10 
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------

Abilities  [16 PP]
*Strength :*10 
*Dexterity :*18 
*Constitution :*14
*Intelligence :*12 
*Wisdom :*12 
*Charisma :*10 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 23 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (10) + DEX (4)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 20

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* Unsure
*Save vs. Fortitude :* 5
*Save vs. Reflex :* 7
*Save vs. Will :* 4


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +4 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +6	[18 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +5	[10 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +6
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +10

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [71]
*Amazing Save (Ref):* 3 Ranks [3 PP], Extras - Fort [1 PP], Will [1 PP]

*Weather Control*: 8 Ranks [2 PP], Extras - Element Control (Air) [1 PP], Flight [1 PP], Elemental Shield [1 PP], Power Stunt - Elemental Blast [2 PP flat]

*Energy Control (Cold):* 9 Ranks [18 PP], Extras - Force Shield [1 PP], Power Stunt - Energy Blast [2 PP flat]

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[24 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /11 (DEX +4) 7 Ranks
Concentration /8 (WIS +1) 7 Ranks
Science (ecology) /6 (INT +1) 5 Ranks
Spot /6 (WIS +1) 5 Ranks
-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[12 PP]
Accurate Attack
Aerial Combat
Dodge
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Immunity (Cold)

-------------------------------------------------------

Weakness: 

*Vulnerabilty (Fire)*; Wynter is particularly vulnerable to fire.

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

Costume

*Wynter:* A light blue and white skintight outfit.

*Background:* Coming soon!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_I'm sure there's stuff I did wrong as this is my first M&M PC, so any help is appreciated!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mistress Mind: Version B*

Removed for clarity


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2003)

Before everyone accuses me of being crazy for posting my character again I thought I would “bump” it up as I combined and updated Telekinesis and force field powers.

I could go father and combined telepathy and mental blast but that will drop the mental blast down to 3 ranks, and give me 5 points left over…  or I could keep it at 3 levels and up my telekinesis to 8 Ranks.

Not sure if I want to do that...  plus I'm going to look at fixing my first version’s force field.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2003)

Arrrrr! 

Okay, that's done with. Everyone's character sheets are up, I haven't had time to double check everyone, but garyh: the erratta changes Energy Blast from a power stunt to an extra.


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Arrrrr!
> 
> garyh: the erratta changes Energy Blast from a power stunt to an extra.




D'oh!  That'll make quite a difference in my PC!  I'll try to update her ASAP, but it may not happen until Monday (going out of town for the weekend).


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2003)

Garyh:
Well, you also have both Elemental Shield, and Force Shield. They're the same power, Force Field. No need to have both. You also want to specify which Extra you want on Force Field.

Also, your character sheet says you bought 5 points of base defense, but in your defense calculation you buy 10. 

Further, just FYI, Concentration is nearly as useful as it is in D&D. It's only main use is to sustain powers with the Concentration duration; you don't have any of those.

For further Iceman-like powers, you could try getting Slick as a Power Stunt to Energy blast, since both are attack effects.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks, ES2, we're having fun playing it.  You check out Toki's game?  It's also tres excellente!

Oh my, those girls are rather unhealthy.  100 and 105 lbs?  The average weight for a woman 5'4" is 138 lbs.  You should both add Weakness: Anorexic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Oh my, those girls are rather unhealthy.  100 and 105 lbs?  The average weight for a woman 5'4" is 138 lbs.  You should both add Weakness: Anorexic.



Well theirs no female gymnasts that going to weight 138, all in this day in age are under 5 feet tall and are in the double digits in weight.  I think you would be hard pressed to find one that weighted over a hundred pounds, then again Olympic gymnasts are usually under allot younger...  So a guessimated on weight, but your probably right 69 % of females gymnasts suffer from some eating disorder…  All that said I was thinking about reworking my background as most of my acrobatic skills and balance went down the drain for my powers and such not…  Was thinking woman’s softball, and yes I would add weight to her if I did change it.  Oh and a 120 pounds is a "healthy weight" for 5'4 females...  link


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey, HH, how do you plan on implimenting use of HPs to reroll?  I'm getting some flack from my players about how I'm doing it.  The rule stats that the reroll must be done before you know if it succeeds or not, so I'm letting them add to their actions a contingency that if they roll a certain number or less on an action, to use an HP to reroll (that also cracks down on the amount of back-editing needed).


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well theirs no female gymnasts that going to weight 138, all in this day in age are under 5 feet tall and are in the double digits in weight.  I think you would be hard pressed to find one that weighted over a hundred pounds, then again Olympic gymnasts are usually under allot younger...  So a guessimated on weight, but your probably right 69 % of females gymnasts suffer from some eating disorder…  All that said I was thinking about reworking my background as most of my acrobatic skills and balance went down the drain for my powers and such not…  Was thinking woman’s softball, and yes I would add weight to her if I did change it.  Oh and a 120 pounds is a "healthy weight" for 5'4 females...  link




Whoops, forgot she was a gymnist.  Makes sense then.  And yeah, your right, it is 120 lbs, my bad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Whoops, forgot she was a gymnist.  Makes sense then.  And yeah, your right, it is 120 lbs, my bad.



Don't stress it slow night at work and I needed something to due.  Anyhow I think it's pretty much a mute point as I do see myself changing her history to represent softball instead of gymnastics as the lack of skill ranks in balance and acrobatics is bugging me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2003)

FYI to everyone I'm reworking my character again, all very minor and should have it done sometime Monday.  I would finish now but I need sleep.  None of the changes are going to effect powers as it's mainly getting her skills and history to mesh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

Question: It's been answered.


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Garyh:
> Well, you also have both Elemental Shield, and Force Shield. They're the same power, Force Field. No need to have both. You also want to specify which Extra you want on Force Field.
> 
> Also, your character sheet says you bought 5 points of base defense, but in your defense calculation you buy 10.
> ...




Thanks for the hint on the elemental shield / force shield thing.  That'll free up some points, as will removing Concentration (I only included because the Iconic Elemental, Inferna, had it).  The defense issue was just me not updating what was in the template I "borrowed."  I'll fix it for the next version of Wynter.

I'm tweaking my powers some, with my newfound knowledge.  I may get Slick, though there are some cool extras for Energy Control I may pick up instead/also.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually, you don't need to get Slick. It's already included in Energy Control (Cold). Since your powers are related, you could also have Energy Control be an extra of Weather Control as well.


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Actually, you don't need to get Slick. It's already included in Energy Control (Cold). Since your powers are related, you could also have Energy Control be an extra of Weather Control as well.




Re: Slick - Hey, you're right!  Sweet. 

Re: EC (Cold) as an Extra for WC - that makes sense.  It isn't in the book, but I'll gladly take you're DM's perogitive.    More powers!

Thanks for all the help; as I said, this is my first M&M PC, and I'm still working my way through the book.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help; as I said, this is my first M&M PC, and I'm still working my way through the book.




Hey your first time is going smoother than my first time...  I got the whole flaw and weakness backwards... I probably had something like a 25 PL hero and still thought I had change leftover... *LOL*


----------



## ES2 (Sep 23, 2003)

Awww, the little intricacies of MnM are coming out...I have found out that almost any power can be an extra for almost any other power as long as it fits the character concept.  

Having Weather Control - extra: Energy Control (Cold) - extra: Energy Control (Electricity) - extra: Alternate Form (Eletricity) would be a very potent weather manipulator, wouldn't it?  ;D  

As long as you had the points for it...and then with all these extras you can pile more extras and power stunts on just the extras themselves (and flaws).


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, yeah, but that would cost 8pp per rank, so it would be expensive. (2+1+1+4)


----------



## ES2 (Sep 23, 2003)

Another thing you can do is set it up so the ranks of the extras are not equal to the ranks of the main power...an example:

Weather Control (main power) - 2 pp/rank
-extra: Energy Control (Cold) - +1 pp/rank
-extra: Energy Control (Electricity) - +1 pp/rank
-extra: Alternate Form (Electricity) - +4 pp/rank

Weather Control - 10 ranks = 20 pp
-extra: Energy Control (Cold) - 8 ranks = 8 pp
-extra: Energy Control (Electricity) - 8 ranks = 8 pp
-extra: Alternate Form (Electricity) - 5 ranks = 20 pp

total cost: 56 pp.  If they were all equal to the main power, the total cost would be 80 pp.  Sure, it would be way more powerful overall, but then you wouldn't have the other points to spend on feats, skills, and other cool things.

The thing to really know about the system is that, yes, each extra increases the cost of the main power by one, but beyond that, each extra has its own ranks with its own costs which add to the main power.  And if your in doubt about this, go to www.valdier.com and look at some of the marvel character converted over, especially Venom and Magneto...you'll notice they have extras with their own ranks attached to the main power, but not with equal ranks compared to the main power.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

*Final Version: Alicia Emmrich/Mistress Mind*

*Character Hero Name: *Mistress Mind
*Character Real Identity: *Alicia Emmrich (Secret)
*Occupation: * Student (FCU) Sophomore

Alicia Emmrich 
*Gender :*Female
*Age :*19                               
*Height :*5’4
*Weight :*115
*Eyes :*Dark Green                  
*Hair :* Auburn                        

*Power Level :*2 
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------
Abilities  [ 21PP]
*Strength :*10 
*Dexterity :*14 
*Constitution :*14
*Intelligence :*16 
*Wisdom :*14 
*Charisma :*13


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 12 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (0) + DEX (2)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 10

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* Unsure
*Save vs. Fortitude :* 2
*Save vs. Reflex :* 2
*Save vs. Will :* 2


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +2 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +0	[0 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +1	[2 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +0
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +2

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [0]
	None

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[11 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /4 (DEX +3) 1 Ranks
Balance /4 (DEX +3) 1 Ranks
Concentration /7 (WIS +5) 2 Ranks
Knowledge: Freedom City /5 (INT +4) 1 Ranks
Perform; Violin, Flute, Piano, Guitar, Dancing, Singing /10 (CHA +4) 6 Ranks

-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[6 PP]
Attractive
Identity Change (split personality, when felt threatened)
Photographic Memory

Weakness:		[-10 PP]

*Transformation*; When Alicia feels threatened her “Mistress Mind” persona will come to the front to alleviate the danger.  A successful will check (DC 15) will strive off this change for one round.  (The next round check gives an  extra +1 to the check)

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

Costume: Alicia wears no costume and for the most part wears sweaters and full-length skirts.  She wears a pear of horn-rimed glasses that correct her nearsightedness.  She has all the clothes that a lady of her age should have but usually dresses young, casual, and conservative.

Mistress Mind
*Gender :*Female
*Age :*20 (Apparent mid to late 20’s)
*Height :*5’7” 
*Weight :*126
*Eyes :*Icy Pale Blue
*Hair :*Raven-haired black

*Power Level :*10 
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------
Abilities  [40 PP]
*Strength :*12 
*Dexterity :*16 
*Constitution :*16
*Intelligence :*18 
*Wisdom :*20 
*Charisma :*18 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 21 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (8) + DEX (3)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 18

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* Unsure
*Save vs. Fortitude :* 3
*Save vs. Reflex :* 3
*Save vs. Will :* 5


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +3 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +2	[6 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +8	[16 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +3
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [74]
*ESP*: 5 Ranks, limitations: sight [5 PP]

*Telekinesis:* 6 Ranks [36 PP]
	Flight
*Force Field:*
		Invisible	
		Mental Shield
		Force Attack: *Suffocate* *		
		Force Attack: *Energy Blast * **
		Force Attack: *Snare* **

*Telepathy:* 2 Ranks [10 PP]
	Group Link
	Mind Control
	Memory Alterations

*Mental Blast:* 4 Ranks [16 PP]
	Metal Assault

*Precognition:* 1 Rank, limitations; uncontrolled [2 PP]

*Super-Charisma:* 5 Ranks, limitations; female attraction [5 PP]

* Freebie
** Power Stunt

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[12 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /6 (DEX +3) 1 Ranks
Balance /5 (DEX +3) 1 Ranks
Concentration /8 (WIS +5) 3 Ranks
Knowledge: Freedom City /5 (INT +4) 1 Ranks
Perform; Violin, Flute, Piano, Guitar, Dancing, Singing /10 (CHA +4) 6 Ranks
-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[12 PP]
Attractive
Indomitable Will
Identity Change (split personality, when felt threatened)
Photographic Memory
Psychic Awareness
Power Stunt: Force Field; Force Attack 

-------------------------------------------------------

Weakness:		[-10 PP]

*Transformation*; When Alicia feels threatened her “Mistress Mind” persona will come to the front to alleviate the danger.  A successful will check (DC 15) will strive off this change for one round.  (The next round check gives an  extra +1 to the check)

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

Costumes

*”Mistress Mind”;* Wears a typical black leather lace up corset, garters, a black stiletto high heel shoes commonly associated with a dominatrix.

*Background:* Alicia Emmrich grew up in a fairly well to do family in a quite suburb in the Kingston area which is tucked between Route 4 and Garden State Parkway the outskirts of north Freedom.  Alicia lived in the sheltered suburb in till her recent gradation from high school, which has caused her; recently move into the dorms of Freedom City University (FCU).  Alicia has always been quite and shy but to others is someone that they cannot help but being drawn to.  She has never been one who want the lime light or to become “miss popularity” but she is often forced into it either threw her natural talents as a dominate softball player, valedictorian for her high school graduation class, and her ability to play numerous instruments at a near professional level, and or threw her mother constant pressure to be popular.  Because of her mom’s actions she has been elected to the student government during highs school, a Homecoming Queen, a Prom Queen, the last accomplishment still makes her blush with embarrassment to this day.  Alicia, current activates at FCU included being the starting 2nd baseman for the softball team, playing the violin in the FCU Orchestra, and of course classes where she strives hard to maintain her near perfect GPA.  This would almost seem like to much for a young lady but her mom and her life long busy schedule has made her grow accustomed to it, but she’s far from flawless and she misses practices and/or classes on occasions but her skill and personality has given her favoritism status from all involved and absenteeism usually goes unpunished.

As much as Alicia Emmrich tries to pass for a typical college student she’s far from it as she suffers from multiple personality syndrome (MPS).  She has had this condition privately for years and is not something she has even told her parents about.  Though most suffers of MPS have issues with functioning in society Alicia appears to have none, as both her persona know of each other presence and each retains full knowledge of what happens when the other persona is active.  This is very unique, as it appears that Alicia has no dominant persona but the two persona “time share” for the greater good of the body.  Alicia second persona, known as “Mistress Mind” is a persona that was triggered from event that shatter Alicia mind into two known pieces.  Alicia remembers nothing from said event but that is not unusually with tragic events.  Alicia upon realizing that she was suffering from MPS read numerous studies and books upon MPS leads Alicia to the conclusion that whatever tragic event it was happened to her, and not a friend or family member.  Also the very nature of “Mistress Mind” persona as a dominatrix, known more as a woman that rules and dominates over men sexually, leads Alicia to believe that something traumatized her sexually and that “Mistress Minds” is her minds way of coping with the past and is really just a strong female role model and protector of her more vulnerable Alicia persona.  Also the extra persona in her mind has allowed for “Mistress Mind” to tap into the natural ability to use her mind at higher functions that are normal beyond the scope of modern day humans such as telekinesis, telepathy, mind control, and mind manipulation.  Though one would think that Alicia would be devastated by the news of her MSP, Alicia is not and looks at her MSP as a gift and not a disorder or a curse.

Most of the time the switch between personas is mutual, but when Alicia feels threatened “Mistress Mind” will try and take over the body even if Alicia doesn’t want her too.  This hasn’t lead to any unexplained moments as Alicia has been able to control it so far which leads Alicia to wondering if this might be more than see can control as the switch between personas is far from subtle as the persona of “Mistress Mind” has enough power to influence her physical appearance.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 24, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Another thing you can do is set it up so the ranks of the extras are not equal to the ranks of the main power...an example:
> 
> Weather Control (main power) - 2 pp/rank
> -extra: Energy Control (Cold) - +1 pp/rank
> ...



That is true, and it's a good way to save some points, but technically (if I'm thinking correctly) to raise the base power up by one rank, all the extras have to be the same rank as the base power.  For example, to raise the weather control to 11 ranks (to use your example breakdown) all the extras would have to be brought up to 10 ranks each first. (again, I hope I'm understanding this rule correctly).

That said, I have seen an optional rule tossed around the MnM boards.  It suggests that maybe the GM let the characters raise the base power in ranks without raising the extras first, and the extras either increase by the same number as the base power,  or they don't increase at all.  Personally, I think this house rule makes alot of sense (and I like the increasing the extras by the same ammount as the base power).  Just FYI.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> That is true, and it's a good way to save some points, but technically (if I'm thinking correctly) to raise the base power up by one rank, all the extras have to be the same rank as the base power.  For example, to raise the weather control to 11 ranks (to use your example breakdown) all the extras would have to be brought up to 10 ranks each first. (again, I hope I'm understanding this rule correctly).



That's how I understand it also, but I guess with GM approve you can at least start out that way...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's how I understand it also, but I guess with GM approve you can at least start out that way...



I agree that you can start out that way.  I see no problem with that, just pointing out that for planning later on.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm really sorry to do this to you, but due to real life time constraints, I will not be able to devote the necessary time to this game.  I just switched jobs and my new job has blocked internet access from work computers and I won't have time in the evenings ot post.  I'm really sorry about this.  I was really looking forward to this game (it looks really cool).  I hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Aust.

Garyh and Victim, could you submit your backgrounds soon? I can start without them, but I'd prefer not to. Also, Garyh, can you finalize your character sheet?

Everyone else: please be patient, I'm just trying to make sure everything's ready before we start. I'm curious though: has anyone played and or familiar with and or read the following M&M adventures: Major League (everyone, I assume), The Heist, and Time of Crisis? Just stuff I'm trying to keep in mind.

We have one more spot for the game now, I guess.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, now we need one more player, so I'm accepting new character submissions. Please read the first couple of posts for rules and stuff, and familiarize yourself with the M&M erratta please.

However, the Waiting List is now: 

Waiting List: Andrew D. Gable, Darth Ecks, Master Pugs, WhatKu

If any of these guys posts their continued interest to play in the next few days (preference will be given to Andrew, then Darth, then Master, etc.)


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 25, 2003)

Ready, willing, and able to play.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, now we need one more player, so I'm accepting new character submissions. Please read the first couple of posts for rules and stuff, and familiarize yourself with the M&M erratta please.
> 
> However, the Waiting List is now:
> 
> ...



You know what, screw that bowing out stuff.  I'll make time to post, if you'll allow me back in and all.  If not, I understand.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

/e laughs

You're funny. Nice to have you back. Sigh...Now I need to update the Title again.
There are no new players needed. Sorry people.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Everyone else: please be patient, I'm just trying to make sure everything's ready before we start. I'm curious though: has anyone played and or familiar with and or read the following M&M adventures: Major League (everyone, I assume), The Heist, and Time of Crisis? Just stuff I'm trying to keep in mind.




Not a problem... and believe it or not I have not read any of the adventures or really any of the Freedom City character profiles.

Questions:

1) Did you see my update character sheet?  FYI: There were skill changes

2) Do you have your own new unique villains for us, or am I not allowed to ask?


Aust, bye and hi man, nice to have you back.   (Not that I even knew you where gone...)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Everyone else: please be patient, I'm just trying to make sure everything's ready before we start. I'm curious though: has anyone played and or familiar with and or read the following M&M adventures: Major League (everyone, I assume), The Heist, and Time of Crisis? Just stuff I'm trying to keep in mind.




I've read Major League, of course.  But I've kept away from the other two as I've no plan on using them anytime soon, and I hate reading published adventure unless I have to run one.

And take your time, the fight in my game is filling up my spare time quite well.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 25, 2003)

I havent' read any of the other MnM games on here.  The only experience I have with it is a home game that's going on a 4th session this coming Saturday.  

I have a question about MnM that maybe some of you can help me with.  I dont' post at the MnM forums because of a couple people there that were real jerks.  

My character in my home game has Super-Speed with Sonic Boom extra.  Could some of you read this and then tell me how you would run this specific power...and the question I am asking is, would this require a specific attack roll to cause the sonic boom, or not?  My GM and myself are both confused because we could see it going either way, so I am asking others for their opinions also.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> My character in my home game has Super-Speed with Sonic Boom extra.  Could some of you read this and then tell me how you would run this specific power...and the question I am asking is, would this require a specific attack roll to cause the sonic boom, or not?  My GM and myself are both confused because we could see it going either way, so I am asking others for their opinions also.




Nope, it's kinda like an area attack without a specific target, so no attack roll is necessary.  It will effect everyone within the radius, however.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 25, 2003)

unless you also take the selective extra on the sonic boom.  Then you could only affect the bad guys (or the good guys that tick you off


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> unless you also take the selective extra on the sonic boom.  Then you could only affect the bad guys (or the good guys that tick you off




True dat.  But then that's the problem I have with the Selective extra, it doesn't always make sense...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 26, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> True dat.  But then that's the problem I have with the Selective extra, it doesn't always make sense...



Agreed


----------



## Victim (Sep 26, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you go, Aust.
> 
> Garyh and Victim, could you submit your backgrounds soon? I can start without them, but I'd prefer not to. Also, Garyh, can you finalize your character sheet?
> 
> ...




I've at least skimmed through all of those adventures.

I've sent some background info via email.  What more do you want?  Sob!!

And there will be unique villains.  It's a good thing MM isn't a very lethal system.  Except for Drain:Con.


----------



## garyh (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll get my character sheet up this evening, and at least the gist of a backstory.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay garyh...we've been waiting, ohhh, about 145 posts now for your character sheet so we can get started....and I gotta tell ya, my character is getting really ansy waiting around for ya to show up.


----------



## garyh (Sep 26, 2003)

*Wynter*

*Character Hero Name: *Wynter
*Character Real Identity: *Kathleen Maxwell (Secret)
*Occupation: * Student (Freedom College)

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 21                              
*Height:* 5’4
*Weight:* 110
*Eyes:* Pale blue               
*Hair:* Brown

*Power Level :*10 
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------

Abilities  [12 PP]
*Strength :*10 
*Dexterity :*16 
*Constitution :*12
*Intelligence :*12 
*Wisdom :*12 
*Charisma :*10 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 18 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (5) + DEX (3)]

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 15

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* +1
*Save vs. Fortitude :* +2
*Save vs. Reflex :* +4
*Save vs. Will :* +2


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +3 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +6	[18 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +5	[10 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +6
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [96 PP]
*Amazing Save (Ref):* 2 Ranks [2 PP], Extras - Fort [2 PP], Will [2 PP]

*Weather Control*: 9 Ranks [2 PP], Extras - Element Control (Air) [1 PP], Element Control (Air) Elemental Blast Subdual [1 PP], Flight [1 PP], Energy Control (Cold) [1 PP], Extras - Energy Blast (Cold) Lethal [1 PP], Energy Blast (Explosive Blast) [1 PP], Energy Field [1 PP], Force Field [1 PP].

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[12 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Acrobatics /8 (DEX +3) 5 Ranks
Science (Ecology) /5 (INT +1) 4 Ranks
Spot /4 (WIS +1) 3 Ranks
-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[12 PP]
Accurate Attack
Aerial Combat
Dodge
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Immunity (Cold)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weakness: Vulnerabilty (Fire)*; Wynter is particularly vulnerable to fire.

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Costume:* A light blue and white skintight outfit.

*Background:* Kathleen Maxwell is a student at Freedom College,  where she majors in atmospheric science.  Growing up, Kathleen had always loved going outside and watching the sky, especially on chill December evenings.  This often appealed to her more than spending time with friends, and she acquired a reputation for being a bit cold.  A couple of years ago, she began manifesting mutant powers, being able to actually control the chill winds she'd loved so much.  Wanting to understand the science of weather led her to Freedom College, but growing up watching the Freedom League led her to want to use her powers for the benefit of others.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ES2 (Sep 26, 2003)

Cool pic garyh, where did you come up with it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Cool pic garyh, where did you come up with it?



 It is a Hero Machine picture


----------



## ES2 (Sep 27, 2003)

cool.  never heard of that program.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> cool.  never heard of that program.




It's at the ratherly cleverly named http://www.heromachine.com site.  

Version 1 is free and can be run either on the site or via a download.  I recommend downloading it, as it's a tad slow even on broadband.

Version 2 is in beta and costs $10 to purchase.  Haven't tried it myself.

Note that I tweaked my output a little in Photoshop (mostly background and lettering), so you won't get things _exactly_ like what I posted.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, after much heartache and trying to find the time, it seems that there just isn't enough hours in the day to do everything I would like.  So I will need to bow out before we begin.   
 Sorry about this.  Game on and good luck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Note that I tweaked my output a little in Photoshop (mostly background and lettering), so you won't get things _exactly_ like what I posted.



Are you offering to photoshop backgrounds?


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you offering to photoshop backgrounds?




If you can tell me what sort of effects you want (red glow, "superspeed" blur, etc>) and provide me whatever backdrop you want, I could probably make a decent enough scene for your PC.

Heck, if I get Hero Machine text files for all the PCs, I could try making a team portrait!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry to see you go Aust Meliamne. (Again). Sigh...I need to change the topic again...

Hopefully we'll be starting early next week, after we get a replacement.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> If you can tell me what sort of effects you want (red glow, "superspeed" blur, etc>) and provide me whatever backdrop you want, I could probably make a decent enough scene for your PC.
> 
> Heck, if I get Hero Machine text files for all the PCs, I could try making a team portrait!



 thanks for the offer not a big fan of Heromachine artwork, I can do my own


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> thanks for the offer not a big fan of Heromachine artwork, I can do my own



Oh do it for the team... *pout*


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2003)

Hammerhead, I'll let Darth Ecks know there's a spot open when I see him on IM Sunday (we're former college roommates, we IM often  ).


----------



## Darth Ecks (Sep 28, 2003)

I'll join if allowed.  I'll catch up on the thread and try to make a character by Tuesday.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 28, 2003)

If you are so obliged, add me to the waiting list; I'm getting my M&M books this coming week finally and am already familiarizing myself through Aggy's campaign playing Tyroc.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, sorry for the slow start people, I blame Piratecat. Normally, I'd blame garyh, but he's playing. Darth Ecks, please make your character quickly. 

I plan on opening with a modified version of _The Heist_ on All Saints Day: November 1, 2002. Please think of a possible reason why your character might be somewhat near the E-Sea Bank in downtown Freedom City.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2003)

Issue One has hit the stands!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2003)

*Nothing to see here...*

Never mind I'm an idiot...


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 1, 2003)

I will work on the character tonight...
I was thinking of some sort of a teleporter, but I am going to have to think things over to make sure.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok, I think I have got the basic concept now...
Basically, he will be a teleporter (with lots of the extras), and all of his other powers (not a whole lot, really) can be used only after he has teleported recently.

I was thinking these other powers could include Incorporeal (although, I understand if you prefer these powers not being combined), Shapeshift with flaw one type and flaw signature and maybe extra continuous, or just the Transformation flaw), maybe Force Field (especially if you dont want me to get Incorporeal), and maybe Duplication (creates a duplicate of himself where he was when he teleported).  

Please let me know if you think any of these are feasible or not and any suggestions you might have, and I should be able to weed things out by the end of tonight and complete the character by tomorrow night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2003)

Darth, I'm not the man in charge so I can't help you with most of it, but I'm curious as this all reminds me of nightcrawler...  I'm I correct?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, the basic teleportation power, yeah, but I want everything he does to be powered by his teleportation.  So basically, if I gave him an energy blast or something, then he can't use it unless he teleports first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2003)

darth, cool and very unique


----------



## ES2 (Oct 1, 2003)

darth, i second the notion that that is a cool concept.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks, guys...
I came up with it because I was trying to think of anything to interest me, and I came up with a teleporting grappler, which was ok...
So, I started looking through the owers again, and then I figured it would be cool if he had powers that were fed from his teleporting ability, which just made me want to play it, so I guess it's a good concept.

Came up with a name:
Real name: Miles Porter
Codename: Shift

Thanks to garyh for the help.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok, so I have been gathering my ideas, and I need some advice/direction...
I am going to get Teleportation at 2 points per rank with Stunts Turnabout, Fusillade and Extended Teleport (Errata changes this one to a stunt) and Extra Disorient for an extra point per round.  So the base Teleport would be 36 points at rank 10.  
My secondary powers are currently being tossed around a bit, these are the possibilities (they are all extras to Teleport, so they can only occur when or sometime in the near future after I teleport):
Duplication which would add another point per rank (10 points).  
Force Field with the Extra Invisibility, for a total of 1 point per rank (10 points).
Incorporeal for a total of 1 point per rank (10 points).

Any other suggestions would be appreciated...
Also, I don't know how exactly I should handle the whole, randomly looking different with each teleport...so I will mention my two throughts...
Shapeshift (as an extra to Teleport) with Extra Continuous (so I remain changed), Flaw Limited - One Type (human) and Flaw Limited - Signature (so people can recognize me if they know who I am). This would be 10 more points
Or I could take the Transformation weakness, where I am basically randomly transforming...but that only seems to be one form.   Maybe we could come up with some sort of a mixture of the two.

Also, does anyone have any suggestion on what is an average amount of skills, and as far as some of the feats go, like Whirlwind, would it basically be useless if I was already using Fusillade?

Thanks!


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

oooooh the plot thickens


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2003)

Whirlwind would be useless, but Takedown and Imp. Takedown would be pretty good I think.  Hit everyone within 10 ft, then get free attacks if any one of them is knocked out?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, so I am figuring that random shape shifting upon teleportation might be too hard to figure out and to role play...  So I am thinking that it is more akin to an Identity Change and it last for a number of rounds equal to my Teleport rank and that is the duration in which I can use my other powers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2003)

are we still recruiting? if not what's the game plan of late...  It's gotten quite in here.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, my plan is to have Wynter and Sam post their actions and reactions about the bank robbers, ES2 to post something, Darth Ecks to post his character...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2003)

oh yeah I forgot...  blame garyh. 

Thanks for reassuring me in my momment of need.    I've had to many pbp shutdown the last two weeks.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2003)

HH, can 'no name' and I get a Listen check on the bank alarm?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> HH, can 'no name' and I get a Listen check on the bank alarm?



ditto for me too.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah, you can, I just wanted to see if no-name would react to the guy taking pictures. He he he.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 9, 2003)

Hammer Head, are you still taking more? I was on the waiting list, but if you arnt, it would be nice if you changed the title. Its taunting me


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm taking one more from the waiting list. Darth Ecks is making a character, but he's a little late, so if you have a cool character, post it.


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 9, 2003)

Will give the others some time to post their chars, but if noone else wants it, check out Jean for me. 





Jean Legard		
concept: Lightning Martial Artist		
Realname: Jean Legard		
gender: Male		
age: 20		
height: 5'11		
weight: 123		
size: Medium		
hair: Blond		
eyes: Blue		
~~~ABILITIES~~~		
STR	18	+4
DEX	18	+14 [+10 Super Dex]
CON	10	0
INT	10	0
WIS	14	+2
CHA	12	+1
~~~SAVES~~~		
DMG	+13	
FORT	0	
REF	+14	
WILL	+2	
~~~MOVEMENT~~~		
INIT	+14	
SPD	30	
~~~COMBAT~~~		
BASE DEFENSE	6	
DEF	21	
FLAT	16	
MENTAL	18	

BASE ATTACK	6	
MELEE	+10	
RANGED	+10	
MENTAL	+8	


~~~SKILLS~~~			
balance [4]		
bluff [1]		
climb [4]				
concentration [2]					
diplomacy [1]			
disguise [1]				
escape artist [4]		
forgery [0]		
gather info [1]			
hide [4]				
intimidate [4]		
jump [4]				
listen [2]				
move silently [4]			
profession: chef [6/4]						
sense motive [2]				
spot [2]		
survival [2]		
swim [4]		
taunt [1]		


~~~FEATS~~~		
 Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save)		
 Aerial Combat (+1 attack or def when in air)		
 Chokehold (when grappling, can suffocate)		
 Rapid Strike (extra melee attack @ -2)		
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)		
 Imp. Grapple (can grapple one-handed)		
 Move-By Attack (move before & after attack)		
 Weakness - Susceptible to Onyx  		



 ~~~POWERS~~~		
 Energy Control (Electricity)  [10] [20 Pts]		
 Energey Field  [10]  [Extra, 10 Pts]		
 Flight [10] [Extra, 10 Pts]		
 Strike [10] [20 Pts]		
 Super Dexterity [10]		
 Limited [No Dex Check Bonus] [10] [Flaw, -10 Pts]		
[Source: Chemical Mutation]



 Jean [Bane], looks like your every day average person. Once, he was just a student at CIA. However, one day, while he was cleaning out his oven after class, he saw something.... odd sitting on the teachers table. Mr. Smith had left a cup of what was supposed to be warm water out on his desk, except it wasnt reacting right with the yeast he had put in it. Jean went over to see what was up, since it would be a shame for Mr. Smith's Soda Bread to turn out awful, and then there was a flash, and all went black. When Jean awoke in the hospital 27 hours later, he was right as rain. Except Mr.Smith, and two men in black suits were standing over him. They conversed quickly in German, and went to grab him. Rembering his martial arts lessons, Jean lashed out with his foot... and knocked the man through the door. Wondering where the burn on the now incapacited man came from, Jean turned his attention to the other one, and was promptly shot in the shoulder. Stumbling backwards, Jean fell out the window, and floated. "What in the...." Never one to waste time on "WHATS?!" Jean lowered himself to the ground and got away. Since then, Jean has refined his powers slightly, and has a few more run-ins with these German chaps. 

 Jean is an average looking American, and normaly wears a windbreaker, cargo pants, and a T-Shirt. He isnt really fat, or skinny, but his body is well toned, and its obvious he works out. When he wants to, he seathes his body in a feild of crackling electricity, wich tends to be very harmfull to whomever he hits. Jean used to wear an Onyx cross, but after the "Incident" as he calls it, he hasnt been able to go near any Onyx, without becoming sick and weak. 

  Jean is a pretty happy guy, and isnt that upset about his newfound powers. He dosnt enjoy the whole "scary German guys in suits trying to kill me" part of it, but its not the worst thing hes ever done. He jumps at any chance to cook, and once he gets this whole thing worked out, and once he pads his pockets a wee bit, he plans on going to cooking school in France.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

FYI: There is a martial arts guy and there is a lightning guy. Just to let you know.

Second, what the heck is CIA other than Central Intelligence Agency?


----------



## WhatKu (Oct 9, 2003)

Culinary Institute of America. And huh, will think about something else.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 9, 2003)

I have been asking for some advice on how to handle the character stuff, and trying to make sure everything is ok...I probably would have finished the character, otherwise.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2003)

Darth Ecks, your character idea sounded good. I thought you kind of had your concept done; everything is okay, Identity Change sounds fine, yada yada.

What else did you want to know?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 10, 2003)

I just mostly wanted to know it was ok before I finished it up.  Thanks, I'll get it done tonight.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 10, 2003)

Ok, I basically have the whole character worked out and I was thinking that since all of my powers revolve around me teleporting (including my change of appearance), that I would just assume my look is just a superficial change, but I could take a flaw of restricted- power source for all of my powers that are attached to teleportation.  This would onl apply once, and so it would count as aa -10pp/rank for my overall teleport points (which includes in it Duplication, Force Field w/ Inivisibility Extra, Incorporeal and the power stunts).  This would give my total cost of teleport 46 pp.  For teleport, three extras, three power stunts, and one flaw. 
Also, I was wondering if I could take the weakness- Vulnerable (probably radiation) at a -5 instead of a -10 (or something along those lines) and apply it only when I have teleported and have my other powers available.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2003)

So, essentially you're going to buy the Teleport Power and use Duplication, Force Field, Incorporeal, etc. as Extras. Okay.

I don't understand how you could apply a Weakness only after teleportation. How much after? It seems to be easier to just get the Weakness and have it apply full time. It will work the same anyway; will there be a time in combat when you're not using Teleport?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 10, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> So, essentially you're going to buy the Teleport Power and use Duplication, Force Field, Incorporeal, etc. as Extras. Okay.
> 
> I don't understand how you could apply a Weakness only after teleportation. How much after? It seems to be easier to just get the Weakness and have it apply full time. It will work the same anyway; will there be a time in combat when you're not using Teleport?




I was planning on having my other powers work only for a certain amount of time after I teleport (teleport powers everything else)...with the exception of duplication, which I was hoping I could do something with that occuring when I teleport (so, one of me stays where I was, and one of me is where I am going).  And so, I felt that there ahould be a time limit for how long I can use my other powers, and I was figuring maybe 1 round per rank of teleport (and that is the duration when I would look different).  Maybe to do that, I could take some sort of a limited time frame flaw, but change duplication to a free action (giving a net change of price in the powers of 0).


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 10, 2003)

*Character Hero Name: * Shift
*Character Real Identity: * Miles Porter
*Occupation: * Vagabond

*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 19                              
*Height:* 5’10
*Weight:* 160
*Eyes:* Gold               
*Hair:* Blonde

*Power Level :*10 
*Known Languages :* English

-------------------------------------------------------

Abilities  [18 PP]
*Strength :*10 
*Dexterity :*20 
*Constitution :*10
*Intelligence :*14 
*Wisdom :*12 
*Charisma :*12 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Damage :* +5 [CON (0) + EVASION (5)]
*Save vs. Fortitude :* +0 [CON (0)]
*Save vs. Reflex :* +5 [DEX (5)]
*Save vs. Will :* +1 [WIS (1)]


-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +5 
*Base Attack Bonus :* +6	[18 PP]
*Base Defense Bonus:* +8	[16 PP]

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +11 [BASE (6) + FINESSE (5)]
*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +11 [BASE (6) + DEX (5)]

*Armor Class :* 24 [ BASE (10) + DEFENSE (8) + DEX (5) + Dodge (1)]
*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 18

-------------------------------------------------------

Powers  [56 PP]
*Teleportation(Ref):* 10 Ranks [2 PP], Extras - Duplication [1 pp], Force Field w/ Invisibility [1 pp], Incorporeal (affected by Radiation Energy) [1 pp]. Power Stunts - Extended Teleport [2 pp], Fusillade [2 pp], Turnabout [2 pp].

-------------------------------------------------------

Skills		[34 PP]

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Gather Information /8 (CHA +1) 7 Ranks
Hide /12 (DEX +5) 7 ranks
Knowledge (Geography) /5 (INT +2) 4 Ranks
Listen /4 (WIS +1) 3 ranks
Search /4 (INT +2) 3 ranks
Sense Motive /8 (WIS +1) 7 ranks
Spot /4 (WIS +1) 3 Ranks
-------------------------------------------------------

Feats	[16 PP]
Accurate Attack
Attack Finesse
Attack Focus (unarmed)
Dodge
Evasion
Expertise
Heroic Surge
Improved Trip
Surprise Attack

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weakness: Vulnerabilty (Radiation)*; Shift is vulnerable to radiation after teleporting (-10 pp).

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Costume:* Miles Power wears blue clothes, often old and stained yellow.  After teleportation Shift glows blue with yellow eyes for a time.

*Background:* Miles Porter grew up a normal kid in the suburbs of Freedom City.  At age 16, everything changed.  In front of all of his friends, he disappeared.  By the time he figured out where he was, he noticed people running away from him.  Eventually, he discovered that he had teleported.  What was more, he found out that after he teleported, he began glowing, as if a blue flame had enveloped his body.  He was nearly unrecognizable.  Furthermore, he discovered he could do more things while he was glowing.  Things such as passing through walls, and putting up an invisible barrier to protect himself.  Lastly, he found he could create a duplicate of himself when he teleported (so that he was where he started AND where he was going).  Shift gains this glow and these extra powers from the buildup of energy from the teleportation itself.

Miles' friends began to distance themselves from him.  They never said why, but it was clear they were afraid and annoyed.  He had always been a follower and a weakling...but now he was the strong one.  His parents, also, were visibly upset.  They were afraid that he would go after some crazy supervillain someday and get himself killed.  Miles decided to run away from home.  He traveled the country on trains and hitchhiking.  He found food and money by stealing it, especially while in his glowing form.  Creating a duplicate of himself while teleporting created the perfect alibi.  He never stole more than he needed and he was embarrassed to steal that much, so he began calling his second form Shift and acted like he was a different person.  Three years later, Miles decided to return home and see how his friends and family were doing.

Note:  Background edited.  Should be finished character per Hammerhead's approval.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> I was planning on having my other powers work only for a certain amount of time after I teleport (teleport powers everything else)...with the exception of duplication, which I was hoping I could do something with that occuring when I teleport (so, one of me stays where I was, and one of me is where I am going).  And so, I felt that there ahould be a time limit for how long I can use my other powers, and I was figuring maybe 1 round per rank of teleport (and that is the duration when I would look different).  Maybe to do that, I could take some sort of a limited time frame flaw, but change duplication to a free action (giving a net change of price in the powers of 0).




An interesting concept, but mighty complicated.  I envy neither you nor Hammerhead.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

That layout seems very familiar.... could have swarms I've seen it somewhere before.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2003)

Victim, Detect Electricty to find people via their synaptic nervous activity?  How far does that work?  Seeing as how molecules are basically held together with "electricity" you could make an arguement that you can detect anything...

Plus Detect doesn't let you to differentiate between sources, only to sense them.  Sorry, I'm being a backseat GM.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That layout seems very familiar.... could have swarms I've seen it somewhere before.




Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.

He shoulda copied my layout though, it's far superior.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 10, 2003)

I just asked garyh for his layout...I mainly go to him with any questions I have about enworld.  He IS the one that got me onto the boards, after all.


----------



## Victim (Oct 10, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Victim, Detect Electricty to find people via their synaptic nervous activity?  How far does that work?  Seeing as how molecules are basically held together with "electricity" you could make an arguement that you can detect anything...
> 
> Plus Detect doesn't let you to differentiate between sources, only to sense them.  Sorry, I'm being a backseat GM.  I'll shut up now.




True, but being able to detect molecules wouldn't be very useful.  They're everywhere.

I only threw out brain activity as a possibility.  Since they probably have some method of communicating like cellphones or radios, or even synched watches to coordinate their movements, I could just use those.

By electricity, I meant currents and voltage potentials on a macro level, not the forces between electrons or eV.  Just like you can't use sight to see atoms.  And the while Detect feat is written very vaguely, it's on the same level as Blindsight or a Power Stunt.  I added it at the last minute because it made sense - I originally wanted a Tiring, Obvious EB with a linked Dazzle or something like that.  I could switch it out.

How about:

Detect Electrical currents and voltage potentials (common phenomena 5), Discriminatory 5, Ranged 5, Sense 3, Targeting 10: 28 Active and real.  Maybe add in increased arc of perception, transmit to use electronics skills at range without gear possibly, and a level of microscopic.  The limation that normal sight can't be used at the same time might be -1/2 or -1/4.

Does that explain what I'd like to be able to do with my detect?


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> Detect Electrical currents and voltage potentials (common phenomena 5), Discriminatory 5, Ranged 5, Sense 3, Targeting 10: 28 Active and real.  Maybe add in increased arc of perception, transmit to use electronics skills at range without gear possibly, and a level of microscopic.  The limation that normal sight can't be used at the same time might be -1/2 or -1/4.
> 
> Does that explain what I'd like to be able to do with my detect?




Wow, is that a stunt or a power?  That explains it, but I'm not sure where those numbers come from.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2003)

/e shudders

It's a HERO refererence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> I just asked garyh for his layout...I mainly go to him with any questions I have about enworld.  He IS the one that got me onto the boards, after all.



Well he “acquired” if from me, and I “acquired” it from someone else on the board...


----------



## Victim (Oct 10, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> /e shudders
> 
> It's a HERO refererence.




You weren't shuddering when we were testing out your shadow imitation guy.

The numbers are from HERO.  The power is proportionally more expensive for a starting HERO super than a feat in MM, but the pricing structures are different for lots of things.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> You weren't shuddering when we were testing out your shadow imitation guy.
> 
> The numbers are from HERO.  The power is proportionally more expensive for a starting HERO super than a feat in MM, but the pricing structures are different for lots of things.




Ah, I see.  I bought HERO 5th Ed, read the first 2 chapters, shuddered not unlike HH up there, and promptly recouped my loss on Ebay.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

It's a good system, if you understand it. Still, it's problematic for GMs, since each of their bad guys takes hours to create.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's a good system, if you understand it. Still, it's problematic for GMs, since each of their bad guys takes hours to create.




For a game that was in it's 5th Edition, it seemed, I dunno, old.  Reminded me of when I tried to read through the Hackmaster PHB.  I pull out the Atari and C64 emulators once in a while, but I can only stomach those for a little while, too.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 11, 2003)

Hey...  there's a waiting list??  Is it in this thread or somewhere else??


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 11, 2003)

I put Shift's background up.

Also, I would like some advice on how to go about claiming certain things...
Basically, I would want Duplication to be a free action, so that Shift can make a duplicate while teleporting (or maybe he could do both half actions at the same time and that would be his turn?).  But also, I want duplication and the other powers (Force Field and Incorporeal) to be useable only a number of rounds equal to the teleportation rank after the teleportation (so basically for 10 rounds after I teleport, I can be incorporeal or have a force field up, which corresponds to the glowing phase).  I could take the identity change feat, but that says it takes a half action to change, which it seems to me that shift's change is the teleporation itself.  I also want Shift to be vulnerable to radiation during this time, and I am not sure exactly how to get that right.  Basically, I am not begging for points or anything, I just want to know how to get it correct within the game mechanics.

Thank you


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2003)

The waiting list is at the beginning.

Mechanically, there is no flaw of Power Source. This flaw isn't very disabling; all it requires you to do in combat is to teleport, which is not much of a sacrifice. Outside of combat, it isn't a flaw at all. Further, it adds unnecessary complication to the game, since you have to keep track of rounds active. Compared to Slow, where it takes an extra half action to do all of your powers, the Power Source flaw only requires you to use one half action every ten rounds, assuming you weren't going to T-Port anyway.

Flavorwise, nothing prevents you from claiming that you have to teleport to activate your powers, but that disadvantage isn't really worth any points.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 12, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The waiting list is at the beginning.
> 
> Mechanically, there is no flaw of Power Source. This flaw isn't very disabling; all it requires you to do in combat is to teleport, which is not much of a sacrifice. Outside of combat, it isn't a flaw at all. Further, it adds unnecessary complication to the game, since you have to keep track of rounds active. Compared to Slow, where it takes an extra half action to do all of your powers, the Power Source flaw only requires you to use one half action every ten rounds, assuming you weren't going to T-Port anyway.
> 
> Flavorwise, nothing prevents you from claiming that you have to teleport to activate your powers, but that disadvantage isn't really worth any points.




There is a flaw of power source in energy control, and I felt that it could be analagous to that.  If someone limits my access to teleportation (drains that power) then the rest cannot be used.  I am sorry, I sort of forgot to mention that (garyh was helping me with my character and we thought that could be a good idea and then I didn't even think about it).  And also, the powers tied to my teleport are incorporeal, force field, and duplication, all of which can be pretty useful outside of combat (well, not force field so much).  My combat skills are generally my feats.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

The Flaw for Energy Control means you have to use existing sources of energy. For example, Pyro in X2 had that flaw; he had to carry a lighter everywhere and start fires that way, then use EC to burn people.

If you buy Duplicate, FF, and Incorp as Extras of Teleport, then they are also eliminated if hit by a Drain attack. However, they also make you harder to Drain, so it's a trade-off.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

Posted a thread in the Rogue's Gallery, please copy your characters into it. I would provide a link, but I don't know how.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Posted a thread in the Rogue's Gallery, please copy your characters into it. I would provide a link, but I don't know how.



Tada! 

The link has arrived.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2003)

HH, two quick questions, do I get to engage next round?  Can I "touch" the minds of the crooks to know where the bad guys are?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 12, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Flaw for Energy Control means you have to use existing sources of energy. For example, Pyro in X2 had that flaw; he had to carry a lighter everywhere and start fires that way, then use EC to burn people.
> 
> If you buy Duplicate, FF, and Incorp as Extras of Teleport, then they are also eliminated if hit by a Drain attack. However, they also make you harder to Drain, so it's a trade-off.




Alright, thanks for the help...I'll fix the character soon and try to get him finished up.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 12, 2003)

I finished my character.  I'll post my first actions and put my character in the Rogues Gallery as soon as you approve.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2003)

Darth Ecks said:
			
		

> I finished my character.  I'll post my first actions and put my character in the Rogues Gallery as soon as you approve.




I approve!  ...oh, you mean double-H.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 12, 2003)

Sure, looks great.

BrotherShatterstone: The other good guys enter the combat at Round 3. However, they'll still need to move into the bank. 

As for using Telepathy to negate the Obscure, you can if you roll high enough. Thanks for the link, BTW.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh, I noticed something I screwed up on.  Expertise is required for Improved Trip, so I am going to grab that and reduce something else by 2 points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2003)

HH, hope you where not waiting for a post from me.  If so I am sorry.  The current development, being stunned is kind of an interesting development though and a hell of a punch. 

Would being stunned do anything to my character personality wise?  (Force a check to change to Alicia or what not?

The rulebook says nothing of the sort but it does say any sustained powers are ended so I can see it bring a personality change.

Also I guess my force field is down also.

I know for sure that my mental assault on the rave just went up in smoke, but if I hadn’t been hit and had used my concentration check and passed would I have been able to do another offensive attack on someone else? 


Anyhow I'm not going to use my hero points to force a reroll, you've written your post and the thugs have got to get lucky every once in awhile.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2003)

Feel free to use Hero Points to edit the post. That's why you have them.

No personality change back to Alice unless you really want to.

The Mental Assault has to be sustained on one target; you can't switch targets without an attack roll.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Mental Assault has to be sustained on one target; you can't switch targets without an attack roll.



No, no, I realize that.  I meant can I use one of my other offensive powers like force attack or can I fly around the room/hover that sort of thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2003)

As for the hero point, their still Uzi presents and the same thug I think I had better take a hero point or I 'm going to be in the morgue tomorrow and not class. *L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm guessing I didn't use my hero points correct?  

Also would my character change back if knocked unconscious?  I’m thinking yes…


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2003)

You would change back if knocked unconscious. Further, you spent a Hero Point to recover from being stunned by the thug's attack.

Poor Rant and Rave. Did they ever even hit you guys?

So, now that we're pretty much finished with the first real fight, any thoughts, comments, suggestions, advice, etc?


----------



## Mimic (Nov 24, 2003)

Still looking for players? If so, I would like to join.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Can one reference to "Greatest American Hero" really doom a game?   *LOL*

Anyhow I wanted to say happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Hammerhead, are you taking a break for finals or something?


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry for not posting in a while everyone. During the Thanksgiving week, I had little access to any computer, much less one with reliable internet connection. And now I'm playing catch up with schoolwork and preparing for the end of the semester while also struggling with my Knights of the Old Republic addiction. Ironically, finals week will give me the more free time than any other week.

Since Tokiwong is unable to post for a while as well, and my next *major* post and plot development primarily involves his character it might be best to simply pause the game for a while. Victim might want to post something as well, that lazy bum. PbP post traffic seems to slow down around Thanksgiving-Christmas anyway.

Would anyone mind if the game went on hold for the holidays? Heroes of Freedom will return, of course!

Mimic-Sure! Since ES2 hasn't posted for a loooonnnngg time, we could use another player.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2003)

I *will* mind but only if it doesn't come back.


----------



## Darth Ecks (Dec 5, 2003)

This is probably a good idea (to pause the game).  And I have to admit my KOTOR addiction is getting in the way of classes just before finals   .  Thankfully, after finals there will be about three weeks of play time available.
Have a happy holiday.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 6, 2003)

Great, I will draw up a character and post it asap.


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2003)

A break is fine.  Gah, finals soon here as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 7, 2003)

That's the problem with school; it always gets in the way of the important stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> That's the problem with school; it always gets in the way of the important stuff.



yeah you people need to get real jobs... 

We are hiring now!  [J/K]
    


Good luck guys.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 7, 2003)

Back  I am home and stuff


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Back  I am home and stuff



Glad to hear it.   How was leave?


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2003)

Edit: went over this character again and didn't like him, if I am still allowed to join I will post a new concept that I have floating in my head.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

So any chance we are done with this break now?


----------



## Darth Ecks (Jan 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So any chance we are done with this break now?




I am back and willing to play.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 14, 2004)

My connection to the Internet has been restored, although my access may be unreliable until Sunday. Other than Brother Shatterstone and Darth Ecks, is everyone else ready to resume play?


----------



## Agamon (Jan 14, 2004)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

It's January, so Wynter is still here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 14, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> It's January, so Wynter is still here.



You find that pun in a comic book?


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You find that pun in a comic book?




Nope, that's all me.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2004)

*I'm Back!*

Hello everyone, I apologize for the extremely long delay; it seemed that the one month hiatus I planned spiraled into two months due to technical difficulties with restoring my internet connection. After numerous tech support calls, one visit by a technician, and countless self-attempted repairs, I stumbled onto my problem last night: while moving my stuff, my $10 network cable was damaged. 

Again, I'm sorry for the delay, but I'm more than ready to start again, assuming everyone else still wants to or hasn't moved on or whatever.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh I'm here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello?


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2004)

It would appear that despite my intentions the Heroes of Freedom game is dying, or has died. I haven't heard from Victim, Darth Ecks, or Gary H. for a long time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

Well I know neither Gary nor Darth have logged on to ENworld in the last month.  

So are we dead as dead.  Or are we dead as in we will open Recruiting?


----------



## Mimic (Feb 26, 2004)

I would still like to join.


----------



## Calinon (Feb 26, 2004)

OMG, say open recruiting!  I was even on the original waiting list 

Serioiusly though, I'll take a back seat to Mimic if you are wanting to get this going again.  I run my own campaign as well, and he's 'super' active in it   I would still like to play, though, but don't want to push out one of my own players just for that.

Lemme know!  I'm willing to make any character type you would like to have in the campaign to round out a group.  I loved reading this when it was up and running.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Well we have more than a few players that are AWOL...  So I imagine both of you would get to play if you wanted too.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 26, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Serioiusly though, I'll take a back seat to Mimic if you are wanting to get this going again.  I run my own campaign as well, and he's 'super' active in it




I sit in front of a computer all day, if it wasn't for these forum boards I would go nuts and start shooting people with a paint ball gun, or worse, I would actually get some work done...

They don't pay me enough to actually work here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Hammerhead, just to be all official like...  I still my own character from this game and inserted her into another so if this one ever breathes life again I'll need a new character.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2004)

This game is completely dead, instead of just being mostly dead.  Your character was really funny though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Your character was really funny though.




I wasn't trying for funny but if you remember her after all this time the at least she was memorable and that's something you should always aim for in a PbP game. 

Anyhow, she's in the Alternate X-men game now which she is probaly a better fit for.  A true team and a place to get help with her MPD.


----------

